# FET with assisted hatching?



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone - I haven't been around since my horrible positive then AF experience after my last IVF.  I'm now thinking of using some of the frozen embryos we have and thought that assisted hatching may give them a better chance of implanting.  After one real positive result and one sort of positive they obviously have a good go at implanting on their own but maybe the hatching would give them even better chance.   Can't believe I'm putting myself through this again  

Does anyone have any advice for me - any would be appreciated.


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Having read your post it sounds like your embbies fertilize and implant ok ,but its staying implanted that sounds your problem. ( not that I'm a doctor,only been through the mill loads of times!)have you heard of raised nk levels? These are your bodies immune cells which will attack any foreign body ie an implanting embbies. There are a few clinics which treat this .I hope you don't think i am trying to worry you but  maybe it could be a reason why your emmbies aren't staying put.Good luck


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi I had assisted hatching and your right it just helps the cells burst out of the outer shell easier , although it still might be something to think about if your going for FET as being frozen can toughen the outer shell so my clinic recommends it, I had it don't on my FET and it worked.
Just wondering if you take Baby Aspirin (aka BA), it's something you should talk to clinic about of course as it's still a drug, but I took it on my FET go and as I said it worked.
My nurse said that it helps with blood flow to the womb and can help embies implantant better , some women take it for M/C too, she did say that it may not help but she also said it couldn't do any harm, but you should ask about it.

CJ x


----------



## 1Baby2Luv (Jun 17, 2005)

hi ladies -  i have just got my BFP from a FET/AH cycle of 3 embies a 3cell 5cell and 6cell and they were all hatched and I am preggy with maybe two.....my first beta was 105 at 11dpt......and Progesterone Level of - 147.5 

So it can happen


----------

